# Ugh.



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

This ugly. Piece. Of. Hell. ...


----------



## seansworld86 (Nov 8, 2021)

Jiji, its not that bad and it is very creative, I hope you keep up the work.


----------



## Worldofworks (Nov 10, 2021)

Jijijifv said:


> This ugly. Piece. Of. Hell. ...
> View attachment 67717


It’s actually kind of cool. It looks like the heavenly city (New Jerusalem) and outside is what looks to be grave stones and beyond that a few palm trees. I’m sure I’m way off but that just popped into my head when I first saw it. Anyway, I think it’s very interesting.


----------

